# EAST COAST SHOWS 2009



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

What is going on up and down the east coast in 2009!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

January 25, 2009
Miami, FL

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Where they at! Post them up!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

SUNDAY MAY 3 2009
DADE CITY FL 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

to the top.......


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Dec 18 2008, 09:53 AM~12464508
> *to the top.......
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Anything happening between May 31st and June 6th,in New York..?Let me know, I will be out that way..peace :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST WILL BE TOWARDS THE END OF SEPT. THIS YEAR !!!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

heres one


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 23 2008, 10:32 AM~12506908
> *OBSESSION FEST WILL BE TOWARDS THE END OF SEPT. THIS YEAR !!!
> *


WILL NOT be missing it this year!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

DROPJAWMAG EVENTS ARE GOING ON THE EAST COAST! FROM VA N NC AREAS I THINK! AZTEC SOULZ BIKE CLUBS IS GOING DOWN TO MAY 3RD 09 NC CAR SHOW!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

Jan 3rd......DJM Winter Cruise ...Hampton, Va.
Jan 17th....DJM Winter Cruise....Fayetteville, NC.
Apr 23-25...Slamsession, Greenville, NC


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK IM SURE EVERY 1 KNOWS THERE NO LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EASTCOAST AT ALL THIS YEAR WELL THERE IS A BIG SHOW DOWN IN MIAMI AND EVERY1 SHOULD SUPPORT THIS SHOW AND COME TO IT THERE STILL 21 DAYS LEFT TO GET THERE IF U SUPPORT THIS SHOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT DANNY FROM EAST COAST RYDERS WOULD DO MORE BIG SHOWS LIKE THIS IF U SUPPORT HIM COME TO HIS SHOW THEN THERE CAN BE MORE BIG SHOWS MAYBE HE MIGHT DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW BUT WE GOT TO SHOW HIM WE SUPPORT HIS SHOWS THAT WAY HE KNOWS THAT HE CAN DO BIG SHOWS IN OTHER CITYS AROUND THE EAST COAST AND GET IT POPPING WE AS A CAR COMMUNITY NEED TO COME TOGETHER WEATHER ITS BIG RIMZ STYLE OR LOWRIDER STYLE STOP ALL THE HATEING AND LET GET THE SHOWS BACK


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 2 2009, 11:11 PM~12590568
> *THE "ONLY" ALL LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EAST COAST held every year By Lowyalty Car Club.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ONLY A QUESTION HOW MANY BIKES OR BIKE CLUBS ARE COMING TO CINCO DE MAYO NORTH CAROLINA HOMIEZ? JUST WANT TO KNOW CUZ I GOTTA GET MY PROJECTS DONE AND READY 4 CINCO DE MAYO!
GOTTA BRING HOME MARYLAND A WINNERS TROPHIE!

BUT EVEN IF WE DONT BRING A TROPHIE IS GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW TO COME TO! AN 8HR DRIVE I THINK! IT NOT ABOUT WINNING ITS ABOUT SHOWING UP AND REPRESENT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jan 4 2009, 10:07 AM~12600575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY WE GET IT! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

[email protected]

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959


*May 3, 2009
DADE CITY FL *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for teh post up..


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 20 2008, 06:34 AM~12482147
> *Anything happening between May 31st and June 6th,in New York..?Let me know, I will be out that way..peace :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hit me up before you down here loyalty will let you know


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*!!ATTENTION RIDERS!!THE DATE HAS BEEN SET.SAT MAY 23RD IS THE STREETDREAMZ CC PRE-PICNIC HANGOUT AT MY TATTOO SHOP INK JUNKEEZ TATTOOS.*

*SUNDAY MAY 24TH IS THE STREETDREAMZ C.C. MEMORIAL WEEKEND PICNIC AT ROSARYVILLE STATE PARK.SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS RIDERS AND THE FLYER IS COMING SOON.CONTACT ME FOR INFO.*  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 4 2009, 08:15 PM~12606115
> *January 17, 2009
> Fayetteville, NC
> 
> ...











*support local shows 

large or small*


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt. EASTCOAST RIDERS CHECKOUT www.low-riders.com !!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IF YOU REALLY WANNA HAVE A GREAT TIME, HIT UP SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IN ST CATHERINES CANADA. I MEAN SERIOUSLY A REALLY FUN AND NICE EVENT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 23 2008, 11:32 AM~12506908
> *OBSESSION FEST WILL BE TOWARDS THE END OF SEPT. THIS YEAR !!!
> *


I AM NOT DRINKING SO MUCH THIS YEAR, I WAS HURTING BAD


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 15 2009, 09:18 PM~12716879
> *IF YOU REALLY WANNA HAVE A GREAT TIME, HIT UP SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IN ST CATHERINES CANADA.  I MEAN SERIOUSLY A REALLY FUN AND NICE EVENT.
> *


i'm def. going this year. gonna drive from nyc fuck that!!!
what day is it?


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 23 2008, 12:32 PM~12506908
> *OBSESSION FEST WILL BE TOWARDS THE END OF SEPT. THIS YEAR !!!
> *


sept 27 :wave: :wave: :wave: :werd:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ONLY 9 DAYS AWAY GET YOUR CARS READYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JAN 25TH MIAMI FLA


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

LOOKING FOR PHILLY CRUISE FEB.12,2009....NEED INFORMATION PLEASE...........


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

[email protected]

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959
*May 3, 2009
DADE CITY FL *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

sunday is teh miami show ...thebigcarshow.


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 21 2009, 10:38 AM~12770166
> *sunday is teh miami show ...thebigcarshow.
> *


X2!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 15 2009, 08:18 PM~12716879
> *IF YOU REALLY WANNA HAVE A GREAT TIME, HIT UP SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IN ST CATHERINES CANADA.  I MEAN SERIOUSLY A REALLY FUN AND NICE EVENT.
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT for all the East Coast! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

King of the Streets in Miami is in the bag, next up Vero Beach!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park 
Zephyrhills, FL

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*March 28, 2009
Satsuma, Florida

4th Anual Cruisin For Taylor The Show*

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*June 28, 2009
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:53 PM~12837346
> *January 17, 2009
> Fayetteville, NC
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

we was thinkin of doing the spring break thing in daytona 
who else is gonna be there ???


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 29 2009, 12:38 PM~12847673
> *we was thinkin of doing the spring break thing in daytona
> who else is gonna be there ???
> *


I'll be there, we go every year. lots to loooook at..LOL


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 29 2009, 02:42 PM~12850035
> *I'll be there, we go every year. lots to loooook at..LOL
> *


X2! That there is! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:37 AM~12847658
> *September 27, 2009
> Atlanta, GA
> 
> ...


We will be there in numbers this year! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 15 2009, 08:18 PM~12716879
> *IF YOU REALLY WANNA HAVE A GREAT TIME, HIT UP SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IN ST CATHERINES CANADA.  I MEAN SERIOUSLY A REALLY FUN AND NICE EVENT.
> *


hell yeah!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*June 28, 2009
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 28 2009, 02:53 PM~12837346
> *January 17, 2009
> Fayetteville, NC
> 
> ...


slamsession is a good show :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

Sunday, April 19, 2009
Seminole Hard Rock Casino, Hollywood, Fl
Roll In/registation 7:00am-10:00am
Registration $35 Day Of Show
$25 Pre-register Dead Line 4/12/09

Over $40,000 In Prize Money
$1,000 Bikini Contest And Sexiest Fire Man Contest
Over 250 Hottest Cars In South Fl. domestic, Imports, Old School, Lowriders, Trucks And More...
Official after party at spirits night club, Get In Free With Wrist Band From Car Show!!!
Live performances. Live D.j. By Miami's own D.J. Sam sneak
Food, Drinks, Raffles, Giveaways
Hydraulics Show And, Sound Off Competition

$1,000 1ST PL - $500 2ND PL - $250 3RD PL
Best Of Show $2,000
Warrior’s Choice $2,000
Best Car Club $1,000
* Interior
* Engine
* Paint
* Female Owned
* Tuner - Wild & Mild Classes
* Dunk/bubble - Wild & Mild Classes
* Truck/suv - Wild & Mild Classes
* Lowrider - Wild & Mild Classes
* Luxury - Wild & Mild Classes
* Old School Muscle - Wild & Mild
* Classic 50’-70’s - Wild & Mild Classes
* Domestic - Wild & Mild Classes


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW MARCH 28,2009's Blurbs 
About me:
4th ANNUAL CRUISIN 4 TAYLOR THE SHOW WILL BE HELD AT PUTNAM COUNTY SPEEDWAY 1009 SOUTH HWY17 SATSUMA, FLORIDA 32189 FOR MORE INFO CONTACT JOHN [email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*June 28, 2009
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i saw only one good flyer and he looks like he is a big corpet sponcer down in so cal this is how we do it here


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

STREETSTYLE FLA WILL BE THERE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 29 2009, 04:28 PM~12851088
> *We will be there in numbers this year! :biggrin:
> *



GET WITH ME AND LET ME KNOW SOME DETAILS 
LOOKS LIKE WE MIGHT GO TO AZ BUT SHOULD BE TO MUCH A PROBLEM


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

ttt.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

ttt....east coast.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 4 2009, 03:24 PM~12905089
> *January 17, 2009
> Fayetteville, NC
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

CRUISIN 4 TAYLOR CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW

.....DATE:.. 
MARCH 28,2009
................WHERE..: 
PUTNAM COUNTY SPEEDWAY
1009 SOUTH HWY 17
SATSUMA, FLORI..DA
32189
.............TIME:.. 
SHOW VEHICLES-..7AM
SPECTATORS..- 8AM

.................PLANNED EVENTS THROUGHOUT DAY .........................
- CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW
-SWAP MEET
-BIKINICONTEST
-..DEMOLITION DERBY
-TROPHIES
-DIRT CAR RACING (..norma..l sched..uled race)
-AND MUCH MORE BEING WORKED UP.. 

............FEES....................
SHOW VEHICLES- $25.00 (vehicle+..driver and passenger)
SWAP MEET/VENDORS- $20.00 (covers 2 people)
SPECTATORS $15.00 ALL DAY/ $10.00 AFTER.. 6PM
DEMOLITION DERBY CARS- $25.00 (car and driver only)
RACE CARS- $25.00 (..normal pit fees apply $25.00 per person)
PITS -$25.00

............EVENT SCHEDULE...............................................................

7AM SHOW VEHICLE AND SWAP MEET GATES.. OPEN
8AM SPECTATOR GATES OPEN
9AM- DEMOLITION DERBY SIGN UPS START
10AM-.. SHOW JUDGING BEGINS
12PM-SHOW VEHICLES MUST BE SIGNED IN(if not you don't get judged)
3:30PM-.DEMOLITION DERBY BEGINS
4:30PM- BIKINI CONTEST FOLLOWED BY AWARDS
6PM- DRIVERS MEETING FOR RACE CAR DRIVERS
---- REGULAR SCHEDULE RACING FOR THE NIGHT-----
... ( SEE www.putnamcountyspeedway.com FOR RACE RULES & INFO).....

COME JOIN US FOR A GREAT CAUSE AND A FULL DAY AND NIGHT OF FUN FUN FUN. THIS WILL BE A SHOW TO REMEMBER AND A SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS............................................
-
-
......WE LOVE YOU TAYLOR, YOU'LL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED...

PLEASE RE-POST THIS...................PLEASE RE-POST THIS..............


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*May 3, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*June 28, 2009
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Vero this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

So i guess no Tampa LRM show this year?


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

nope....
yeah vero this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Jwide (Oct 12, 2008)

Cruisin down to Clearwater FLA once again from Southern Ontario Canada. Any local meets in the Area?? (frist couple weeks in march??) I wanna see what the South has to offer........


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Vero is now in the bag!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13079879
> *Vero is now in the bag!
> *


X2


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

X3....now where we r we goin.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Feb 23 2009, 10:19 AM~13084628
> *X3....now where we r we goin.... :biggrin:
> *


.....DATE:.. 
MARCH 28,2009
................WHERE..: 
PUTNAM COUNTY SPEEDWAY
1009 SOUTH HWY 17
SATSUMA, FLORI..DA
32189
.............TIME:.. 
SHOW VEHICLES-..7AM
SPECTATORS..- 8AM

.................PLANNED EVENTS THROUGHOUT DAY .........................
- CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW
-SWAP MEET
-BIKINICONTEST
-..DEMOLITION DERBY
-TROPHIES
-DIRT CAR RACING (..norma..l sched..uled race)
-AND MUCH MORE BEING WORKED UP.. 

............FEES....................
SHOW VEHICLES- $25.00 (vehicle+..driver and passenger)
SWAP MEET/VENDORS- $20.00 (covers 2 people)
SPECTATORS $15.00 ALL DAY/ $10.00 AFTER.. 6PM
DEMOLITION DERBY CARS- $25.00 (car and driver only)
RACE CARS- $25.00 (..normal pit fees apply $25.00 per person)
PITS -$25.00

............EVENT SCHEDULE...............................................................

7AM SHOW VEHICLE AND SWAP MEET GATES.. OPEN
8AM SPECTATOR GATES OPEN
9AM- DEMOLITION DERBY SIGN UPS START
10AM-.. SHOW JUDGING BEGINS
12PM-SHOW VEHICLES MUST BE SIGNED IN(if not you don't get judged)
3:30PM-.DEMOLITION DERBY BEGINS
4:30PM- BIKINI CONTEST FOLLOWED BY AWARDS
6PM- DRIVERS MEETING FOR RACE CAR DRIVERS
---- REGULAR SCHEDULE RACING FOR THE NIGHT-----
... ( SEE www.putnamcountyspeedway.com FOR RACE RULES & INFO).....

COME JOIN US FOR A GREAT CAUSE AND A FULL DAY AND NIGHT OF FUN FUN FUN. THIS WILL BE A SHOW TO REMEMBER AND A SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS............................................
-
-
......WE LOVE YOU TAYLOR, YOU'LL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED...

PLEASE RE-POST THIS...................PLEASE RE-POST THIS..............


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

anything in the northeast


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Feb 23 2009, 11:19 AM~13084628
> *X3....now where we r we goin.... :biggrin:
> *


CRUISIN 4 TAYLOR CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW

.....DATE:.. 
MARCH 28,2009
................WHERE..: 
PUTNAM COUNTY SPEEDWAY
1009 SOUTH HWY 17
SATSUMA, FLORI..DA
32189
.............TIME:.. 
SHOW VEHICLES-..7AM
SPECTATORS..- 8AM

.................PLANNED EVENTS THROUGHOUT DAY .........................
- CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW
-SWAP MEET
-BIKINICONTEST
-..DEMOLITION DERBY
-TROPHIES
-DIRT CAR RACING (..norma..l sched..uled race)
-AND MUCH MORE BEING WORKED UP.. 

............FEES....................
SHOW VEHICLES- $25.00 (vehicle+..driver and passenger)
SWAP MEET/VENDORS- $20.00 (covers 2 people)
SPECTATORS $15.00 ALL DAY/ $10.00 AFTER.. 6PM
DEMOLITION DERBY CARS- $25.00 (car and driver only)
RACE CARS- $25.00 (..normal pit fees apply $25.00 per person)
PITS -$25.00

............EVENT SCHEDULE...............................................................

7AM SHOW VEHICLE AND SWAP MEET GATES.. OPEN
8AM SPECTATOR GATES OPEN
9AM- DEMOLITION DERBY SIGN UPS START
10AM-.. SHOW JUDGING BEGINS
12PM-SHOW VEHICLES MUST BE SIGNED IN(if not you don't get judged)
3:30PM-.DEMOLITION DERBY BEGINS
4:30PM- BIKINI CONTEST FOLLOWED BY AWARDS
6PM- DRIVERS MEETING FOR RACE CAR DRIVERS
---- REGULAR SCHEDULE RACING FOR THE NIGHT-----
... ( SEE www.putnamcountyspeedway.com FOR RACE RULES & INFO).....

COME JOIN US FOR A GREAT CAUSE AND A FULL DAY AND NIGHT OF FUN FUN FUN. THIS WILL BE A SHOW TO REMEMBER AND A SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS............................................
-
-
......WE LOVE YOU TAYLOR, YOU'LL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED...

PLEASE RE-POST THIS...................PLEASE RE-POST THIS..............


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

everything is down south what about the north we get no love


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2009, 05:37 AM~13105861
> *everything is down south what about the north we get no love
> *


Scrape By The Lake! I just dont have the dates yet! :biggrin:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2009, 06:37 AM~13105861
> *everything is down south what about the north we get no love
> *


when it warms up...its 78 out side here and sunny.



I kidd.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 25 2009, 09:13 AM~13106315
> *Scrape By The Lake! I just dont have the dates yet! :biggrin:
> *


where is that


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2009, 12:24 PM~13108271
> *where is that
> *


Near Niagra Falls


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

[b]January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC[/b]

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*May 3, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*June 28, 2009
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest
http://www.minimadness.com/

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html
[/quote]


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up with pre cinco de mayo in Concord NC???


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*MARCH 6-8*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13122200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

Here we go boys and girls. . . the dates for Slamfest 09 set. Our 18th annual show will be held October 17-18 once again at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa. We will be adding some new things to the show this year, including some new classes and activities. I'll keep everyone updated when stuff is confirmed. If you need information, [email protected]. This is Florida's biggest and longest running event of its kind. . . we thank everyone for their continued support and look forward to another great show. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

[b]January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC[/b]

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240


*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*June 28, 2009
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> [b]January 17, 2009
> Fayetteville, NC[/b]
> 
> *January 25, 2009
> ...


[/quote]
ttt......


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

u can add this to the list..


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

DAYTONA saturday for Spring Break Nationals...
titties and beer. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Mar 10 2009, 09:01 AM~13234696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a good time!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 10 2009, 03:55 PM~13237877
> *Thanks will do!
> Now that sounds like a good time!
> *


we'll be passin right by u if you want to ride with us. pug ,me and my wife debbie.


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Anyone know when or where the next show, hangout, or picnic is gonna be for the N. East????? It's still a little cold but I'm dyin to get outta the house already and get the season started!!!!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

spring break nationals kicked ass ....LOTS OF (.)(.) ...and ass to LOOK AT...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 15 2009, 09:26 PM~13288716
> *spring break nationals kicked ass ....LOTS OF (.)(.) ...and ass to LOOK AT...
> *


PICS or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*!!!NEWS FLASH!!!streetdreamz c.c. Picnic date changed *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*because of flooded memorial weekend picnics and carshows the date of the streetdreamz c.c. Picnic has been changed to sun. May 31st 2009.this way out of towners can make it to there mandatory shows and ours as well.we hope this still works out for everyone.     *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2009, 09:25 PM~13342474
> *!!!NEWS FLASH!!!streetdreamz c.c. Picnic date changed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats a good look for everybody! Thanks!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## showtime09 (Mar 21, 2009)

Southeastshowdown July 17-19, 2009

www.southeastshowdown.com


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

JUNE 26 & 27 Englishtown Show


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Low-Riders Picnic


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 21 2009, 01:05 AM~13343304
> *:thumbsup: Thats a good look for everybody! Thanks!!!
> *


NO WORRIES HOMIE.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*WUZ UP RIDERS,HERE'S THE NEW DATE AND FLYER*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime09_@Mar 21 2009, 04:45 PM~13347508
> *Southeastshowdown July 17-19, 2009
> 
> www.southeastshowdown.com
> *



OBSESSION WILL BE THERE FOR SURE ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

www.themidwestmayhem.com the largest show in kentucky with the most cash payouts anywhere this is a show not to miss.... check it out..


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

[b]January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC[/b]

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009            
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is the flyer!!




























:biggrin: 

Hope to see everybody their..


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

CANCELLED //// CANCELLED 
due to rain










SHOW STILL ON


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## boodaddio (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Mar 23 2009, 12:09 AM~13357753
> *Low-Riders Picnic
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'll be there!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/[/COLOR]

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/
*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*April 26, 2009
Watson Island
Miami, FL

2nd Miami Swangin' Cruise*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

****RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 21, 2009
Franlin Park Zoo
Boston, MA

6th Annual La familia Fathers Day BBQ/Carshow *

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*October 18, 2009
Mike E. Sansone Community Park
Plant City

2nd Annual Firme Estilo Car Show*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

So are any lowriders goin to Englishtown this year?
It just seems like every year there are less low lows at this show!


----------



## pzy64 (Jan 24, 2006)

June,21 09

La familia 6th annual fathers day BBQ/carshow @ the franklin park zoo Boston ma. All traditional lowrider clubs welcome . Let's have sum lowrider fun !!!!!


Call me if anything

857-207-9696

The name is pzy


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

TTT....for J-man.


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 1 2009, 06:46 PM~13457828
> *TTT....for J-man.
> *


Thank you sir! :biggrin: 

You guys gonna hit the Hollywood show on the 19th?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/[/COLOR]

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*April 26, 2009
Watson Island
Miami, FL

2nd Miami Swangin' Cruise*

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 16-17, 2009
Live Oak, FL

UNITE 09*
http://www.uniteshow.com/

*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

****RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 21, 2009
Franlin Park Zoo
Boston, MA

6th Annual La familia Fathers Day BBQ/Carshow *

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

anyone going to the stereo show in apopka?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/[/COLOR]

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/
*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*April 26, 2009
Watson Island
Miami, FL

2nd Miami Swangin' Cruise*

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 16-17, 2009
Live Oak, FL

UNITE 09*
http://www.uniteshow.com/

*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

****RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 21, 2009
Franlin Park Zoo
Boston, MA

6th Annual La familia Fathers Day BBQ/Carshow *

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Hollywood, FL 

April 19th

Seminole Hard Rock

Anyone attending?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 9 2009, 02:04 PM~13529291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Majestics will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

florida people
just though i would offer the hook up 

maurice aka cadillac mo 

he is here now - June 2009
if you dont already know who he is check out his work at this link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465890

contact him direct at

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38381

he does everything from touchups - complete cars
no job to small or to big


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

15 DAYS LEFT TILL THE BIG DAY!!!  :yes:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 18 2009, 02:23 PM~13615821
> *15 DAYS LEFT TILL THE BIG DAY!!!  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/[/COLOR]

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*April 26, 2009
Watson Island
Miami, FL

2nd Miami Swangin' Cruise*

*Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint*

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540

*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

****RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!*

*May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 21, 2009
Franlin Park Zoo
Boston, MA

6th Annual La familia Fathers Day BBQ/Carshow *

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*October 18, 2009
Mike E. Sansone Community Park
Plant City

2nd Annual Firme Estilo Car Show*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

I'LL SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Apr 27 2009, 03:36 PM~13705412
> *I'LL SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13708336
> *Yes sir!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Next stop DADE CITY! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Apr 29 2009, 08:58 AM~13726472
> *Next stop DADE CITY! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: can't wait.


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: THE SHOW IS TOMMORROW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 2 2009, 07:09 AM~13762901
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin: THE SHOW IS TOMMORROW!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

***RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!

May 24, 2009
Kissimmee, FL

Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic


this is the new date or old date??


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 3 2009, 02:03 AM~13769090
> ****RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!
> 
> May 24, 2009
> ...


???? can anyone confirm this, we are trying to make arrangements for upcoming events.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@May 3 2009, 05:17 PM~13772490
> *????  can anyone confirm this,  we are trying to make arrangements for upcoming events.
> *


canceled till further notice

it maybe somthing in aug-sept 09


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ANOTHER OUTSTANDING SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 3 2009, 01:03 AM~13769090
> *Looks like it will be August 29, 2009. We are trying to lock down the location and all the details but it will be happening. We will also be having our 10th Anniversary Banquet that weekend so start making plans now!*


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/[/COLOR]

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*April 26, 2009
Watson Island
Miami, FL

2nd Miami Swangin' Cruise*

[b]Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint[/b]

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540
*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240

****RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!*

*May 24, 2009 ( Will be at the end of August! )**
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*

*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 21, 2009
Franlin Park Zoo
Boston, MA

6th Annual La familia Fathers Day BBQ/Carshow *

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 3, 2009
Silver Springs
Ocala, FL

NPD ALL GM Show*
http://www.npdlink.com/

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*October 18, 2009
Mike E. Sansone Community Park
Plant City

2nd Annual Firme Estilo Car Show*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Pics from 2008 show!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Anything going down this weekend(memorial day weekend), I'll be in the 407 


**edit* I just saw the majestics picnic on sunday the 24 but shit I'll be cgoing back home early sunday morning* :angry:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@May 22 2009, 11:43 PM~13974688
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2009/February/MidwestMayhem.htm


CHECK IT OUT SOME SHOW COVERAGE FROM LAST YEAR...

DONT MISS OUT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

JUNE 12-14TH WWW.THEMIDWESTMAYHEM.COM


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 27 2009, 06:30 AM~14011297
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*January 17, 2009
Fayetteville, NC*

*January 25, 2009
Miami, FL*

*King Of The Streets*
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html

*February 19-22, 2009 
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

Zephyrhills 35th Annual Winter Autofest *
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*February 22, 2009
Vero Beach, FL*

*Downtyme Productions*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455295
[email protected]

*March 15, 2009
Daytona Beach, FL

23rd Anual Spring Break Nationals*
http://www.springbreaknationals.com/

*March 28, 2009
Putnam County Speedway
Satsuma, Florida

Cruisin 4 Taylor Car/Truck/Bike Show*

*March 27-29,2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Spring Car Show*
http://www.daytonabeachcarshows.com/[/COLOR]

*April 4, 2009
Apopka, FL

Hi Joe's Electronics*
http://www.centralfloridaspl.com/

*April 19, 2009
Hollywood, FL

Seminole Hard Rock Casino*
http://carwarz2009.com/

*April 23-25, 2009
Greenville, NC*

*16th Anual Slamsession*
http://www.animatedattractionscc.com/index2.htm

*April 26, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*April 26, 2009
Watson Island
Miami, FL

2nd Miami Swangin' Cruise*

[b]Living It Up C.C.
Chrome And Paint[/b]

*May 3, 2009 
Greensboro, NC*

*Lowyalty C.C. Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444959

*May 3, 2009
Dade City, FL *

*Impressive B.C. 2nd Anual Cinco De Mayo Car Show*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447540
*May 24, 2009
Louisville, KY

Individuals Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460240*

***RESCHEDULED*** Date and time to follow soon!*

*May 24, 2009 ( Will be at the end of August! )
Kissimmee, FL*

*Majestics Memorial Weekend Picnic*</span>

<span style=\'color:gray\'>*May 31, 2009
Rosaryville State Park
Upper Marlboro, MD*

*Streetdreamz C.C. Picnic*

*June 12-14, 2009
Masterson Station Park
Lexington, KY*

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/

*June 20, 2009
Washington, DC

www.Low-Riders.com Picnic*

*June 21, 2009
Franlin Park Zoo
Boston, MA

6th Annual La familia Fathers Day BBQ/Carshow *

*June 26-27, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*June 28, 2009
C.B. Smith Park
Miami, FL

Majestics Miami Picnic*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13386152

*July 5, 2009
Old Bridge Township Raceway Park
Englishtown, NJ*

*July 17-19, 2009
Gwinnett County Fairgrounds
Lawrenceville, GA*
http://www.southeastshowdown.com/

*September 27, 2009
Atlanta, GA*

*Obsession Fest 2009*

*October 3, 2009
Silver Springs
Ocala, FL

NPD ALL GM Show*
http://www.npdlink.com/

*October 4-11, 2009
Gulfport, Mississippi

13th Annual Cruisin the Coast*
http://www.cruisinthecoast.com/

*October 17-18, 2009
Florida State Fair Grounds
Tampa, FL

18th Annual Slamfest*
http://www.minimadness.com/

*October 18, 2009
Mike E. Sansone Community Park
Plant City

2nd Annual Firme Estilo Car Show*

*November 12-15, 2009
Zephyrhills Festival Park
Zephyrhills, FL 

25 Annual Fall AutoFest*
http://www.zephyrhillsauction.com/

*November 26-29, 2009
Daytona International Speedway
Daytona Beach, FL

Daytona Turkey Run*
http://www.turkeyrun.com/Turkey_Run_Home.html


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 04:26 PM~13961117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jun 6 2009, 09:10 AM~14110762
> *January 17, 2009
> Fayetteville, NC
> 
> ...


SO LITTLE TIME AND SO MANY SHOWS TO GO TO


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14165165
> *SO LITTLE TIME AND SO MANY SHOWS TO GO TO
> *


X2. GOTTA SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 11 2009, 10:17 PM~14165471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 yeah a saturday show. then go cruising after. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

NO PEELING OUT, AND LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME THANKS.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2009, 07:30 PM~14541788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll b there


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

NEw York Lowrider show for the rest of 2009 are up on the SOLOW Site
New York 2009 Shows and Events


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

*2 Sundays Away!!!*


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN DONT MISS IT!!!! A B"I"G DAY WITH THE B"I"G "I"


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

we are handing out awards for:
Best Murals, Best Pinstriping, Best Custom Paint, Best Undercarriage, Club Participation, and Best Lowrider</span>


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------

